# Lemond - removing spacers



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a stock Tourmelet and am thinking about lowering the bars a bit. There seems to be 2 small spacers then 1 large spacer under the stem. Can I remove one of the small spacers without having to put in on top of my bars??? The LBS told me that is where they would move it to, but I don't think I could stand the look of that.

Thanks for the help,

ZZ


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

I just went thru the same thing with my '04 Zurich. I went in for a full fitting on my bike (highly recommended by the way) and we lowered my bars a bit. I took the spacer rings and put them back on top for now. If we decide to stay with that stem height then we can go back and cut a bit off the top of the steering tube. I agree that it looks like of weird to have this big knob sticking out of the top of the stem. I currently have one of the smaller rings on the top of the stem and it doesn't took too strange.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

ivanthetrble said:


> I just went thru the same thing with my '04 Zurich. I went in for a full fitting on my bike (highly recommended by the way) and we lowered my bars a bit. I took the spacer rings and put them back on top for now. If we decide to stay with that stem height then we can go back and cut a bit off the top of the steering tube. I agree that it looks like of weird to have this big knob sticking out of the top of the stem. I currently have one of the smaller rings on the top of the stem and it doesn't took too strange.


I actually got a full fitting when I got the bike and have been more than comfortable....Now though, i am getting self conscious about my bars and saddle being similair in height and want to see if it is comfortable with a signifigant drop......I am getting sick of the locals razzing me....I probably will tell them to shove it and leave it alone since it soooo comfortable  

Thanks for the reply - I was hoping there was a method that didn;t involve leaving the spacers on top - can you explain why they have to be there, I am a bit of a mechanical idiot so I am confused.

Thanks,
ZZ


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm not sure I could tell you why the spacers would need to be there on the top.  It seems like the stem is going to be held in place firmly by tightening the bolt. The spacers would keep the stem from slipping down should it come loose but that really shouldn't happen. I know the cap on top of the step is pretty much just to cover the opening in the steering tube and doesn't add any strenght or anything. Oh and hey, if it is comfortable to you and rides nice, heck with everyone else!  Is you stem angling upwards or is it pretty much horizontal?


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

ivanthetrble said:


> I'm not sure I could tell you why the spacers would need to be there on the top.  It seems like the stem is going to be held in place firmly by tightening the bolt. The spacers would keep the stem from slipping down should it come loose but that really shouldn't happen. I know the cap on top of the step is pretty much just to cover the opening in the steering tube and doesn't add any strenght or anything. Oh and hey, if it is comfortable to you and rides nice, heck with everyone else!  Is you stem angling upwards or is it pretty much horizontal?



My stem is angling upwards a bit....I thought about having it flipped over, but if I understand the geometry correctly, this would change the distance of the stem's reach. I'm comfortable now so I am hesitant to do anything that will change the geometry (I'm still a firly new rider, soi am not sure that my terminology is correct).

Another thing that I noticed is that I apparently have a Bontager stem instead of the 3TTT that was specced...it is one of their race series, so Iguess that is ok...I don't know that I would notice a difference either way. I checked all other parts on the bike, and they are all as advertised.

Thanks again!


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

Qstick333 said:


> My stem is angling upwards a bit....I thought about having it flipped over, but if I understand the geometry correctly, this would change the distance of the stem's reach. I'm comfortable now so I am hesitant to do anything that will change the geometry (I'm still a firly new rider, soi am not sure that my terminology is correct).
> 
> Another thing that I noticed is that I apparently have a Bontager stem instead of the 3TTT that was specced...it is one of their race series, so Iguess that is ok...I don't know that I would notice a difference either way. I checked all other parts on the bike, and they are all as advertised.
> 
> Thanks again!


Flipping the stem over will stretch you out a bit more but it shouldn't be a huge difference. It is a pretty easy thing to do and can be changed back just as easily if you don't like it.


----------

